# Anyone know what were expecting in Michigan??



## Deebo53 (Dec 14, 2011)

Says snow all day on Sunday. Anyone know what the accumulations will be? All of my weather apps wont give me a number. Im getting anxious lol


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Come what may.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

In my neck of the woods their calling for freezing rain tonight and tomorrow. But I don't know where your at so it might not be the same.


----------



## Deebo53 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like were only in for an inch of slush. Mother nature can be such a tease sometimes.


----------

